# حرق العلم والتيشيرت المصري في الجزائر بالصور والفيديو



## mena601 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

حرق العلم والتيشيرت المصري في الجزائر  صورة مرفوضة الكرة حولت الشعوب الي عدم احترام 

رموز الدول كيف يحرق علم دولة وتيشيرت لاعبيها  اين الاخلاق 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHeiRhwiQDM[/YOUTUBE]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHeiRhwiQDM

ها هم لاعبي منتخب مصر  صورة مرفوضة







وغيرها من الصور المهينه لمنتخب الفراعنة

هكذا حال الدنيا في ................​


----------



## zezza (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الصراحة قلة ادب .... مافيش حاجة مستاهلة ده كله ...دى كورة مش حاجة مهمة يعنى

بس تصدق يا مينا شكل المنتخب كدة اشيك ههههههههه


----------



## mena601 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> الصراحة قلة ادب .... مافيش حاجة مستاهلة ده كله ...دى كورة مش حاجة مهمة يعنى
> 
> بس تصدق يا مينا شكل المنتخب كدة اشيك ههههههههه



شكراااااااا للمرورك الجميل


----------



## BITAR (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*هذه هى الحرب الاعلاميه بين العرب*


*ولسه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

إيه قصدهم يعنى ؟ 
ليه يعنى يعملوا كدة ؟
أنا مش فاهمة !!!


----------



## mena601 (31 أكتوبر 2009)




----------

